# mano de santo



## News

Hola a tots i totes,

com podria traduir l'expressió "mano de santo" utilitzant una altra expressió feta?

P.ex. "Esta medicina es mano de santo"

Evidentment que podríem dir "aquesta medicina és molt bona" o "molt beneficiosa", però hi ha alguna frase feta en català equivalent?

Per cert, em podríeu dir algun diccionari que traduís frases fetes del castellà al català?

Moltes gràcies!!


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
He estat pensant i no em surt cap expressió feta que sigui equivalent. Potser a algú altre si... De moment, et deixo un adjectiu que acompanya molt sovint a la paraula "remei" o "medicina": 

*miraculós -osa *


*[s. XIV; del b. ll. ecl. miraculosus, -a, -um, íd., per via culta (cf. mirall i miracle)]*

*adj 1 Produït per un miracle. Una guarició miraculosa. *

*2 Que obra o fa miracles. És un remei miraculós.*

*Salutacions,*
*X:*


----------



## News

Moltes gràcies, Xerinola!!


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Podria ser "és un be de Déu", no?

Salut 

Mei


----------



## News

Caram, molt bona, Mei!  

De totes formes, en aquest cas no hauria de ser "bé" amb accent?

no ho sé, els accents diacrítics sempre em fan ballar el cap...


----------



## Mei

News said:


> Caram, molt bona, Mei!
> 
> De totes formes, en aquest cas no hauria de ser "bé" amb accent?
> 
> no ho sé, els accents diacrítics sempre em fan ballar el cap...



Ostres! Sí, sí, un accent com una casa de pagès 

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Mei said:


> "és un bé de Déu"


 
Molt bona! 
X:


----------



## xupxup

Podríem dir "és oli en un llum" per dir que una cosa va molt bé. 
Jo, aquesta de "un bé de Déu" trobo que no és ben bé el mateix. Jo dic un bé de Déu per referir-me a una gran quantitat d'alguna cosa, especialment menjar, o alguna cosa beneficiosa. "Quin bé de Déu de coques!" però no "Quin bé de Déu de ferits" és clar.


----------



## Xerinola

Jo crec que no. A mi, em sona perfectament dir: "Aquesta medicina és un bé de Déu" i també "Aquesta medicina és miraculosa".
Oli en un llum no m'acaba de fer el pes, tot i que sembla que es podria utilitzar:

*oli en un llum!* _fig_ Expressió usada per a indicar l'eficàcia, la rapidesa, l'oportunitat, d'un remei, d'una solució. _Li he promès una bicicleta si ho feia i, noi, oli en un llum!_ 

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## su123

xupxup said:


> Podríem dir "és oli en un llum" per dir que una cosa va molt bé.
> Jo, aquesta de "un bé de Déu" trobo que no és ben bé el mateix. Jo dic un bé de Déu per referir-me a una gran quantitat d'alguna cosa, especialment menjar, o alguna cosa beneficiosa. "Quin bé de Déu de coques!" però no "Quin bé de Déu de ferits" és clar.


 

Bones!
Totalment d'acord amb xupxup. "Oli en un llum", crec que és la més acertada, ja que fa referència a eficàcia."És un bé de Déu" fa referència a quantitat i abundor.​


----------



## Mei

xupxup said:


> Podríem dir "és oli en un llum" per dir que una cosa va molt bé.
> Jo, aquesta de "un bé de Déu" trobo que no és ben bé el mateix. Jo dic un bé de Déu per referir-me a una gran quantitat d'alguna cosa, especialment menjar, o alguna cosa beneficiosa. "Quin bé de Déu de coques!" però no "Quin bé de Déu de ferits" és clar.



Home, de fet es pot fer servir per les dues coses: 



> *6 * * bé de Déu*  Dit per a ponderar l'abundor i l'excel·lència d'alguna cosa. _Quin bé de Déu de cireres que té aquest arbre! _


Jo sí que en algunes ocasions diria que alguna cosa "és un bé de Déu" per dir que és molt bo, com si fos menjar de déus. Per dir que hi ha molta quantitat diria que "n'hi ha un fotimer" potser. En el cas de l'arbre es diu "quin bé de Déu" perquè deu fer patxoca veure un arbre així també,  no?

Salut!


----------



## Heiwajin

Jo personalment utilitzo un "bé de déu" com el (la?) xupxup, volent dir "un munt", "un fotimer" i mai com a un "dò de déu" (una benedicció).

En aquest cas també voto per "oli en un llum", expressió que he sentit força vegades a la meva àvia i a la meva mare: Aquestes pastilles per dormir són oli en un llum (van de meravella, funcionen perfectament).


----------



## megane_wang

Coincideixo a fer servir "bé de déu" com a sinònim "'un munt", i no pas com una benedicció.

Per a una cura, també diria que és "Oli en un llum", "miraculosa", "màgica"... en especial, coincideixo a fer servir la primera


----------



## Samaruc

Com a alternativa a "oli en un llum", per ací es fa servir també "oli en un cresol", que ve a ser, evidentment, la mateixa cosa.


----------



## RIU

"Es un bé de Déu"

Es clar que hi falta la dosi de Fe, pero en l'abundor hi ha qui hi veu la ma de Déu. Si la dita va per aquí, aleshores sí que és una benedicció.


----------

